# any way to edit my posts



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

I would like to know if there is a way to edit my posts! :screwy:

I can edit some of them but not others?

on some of them the edit potion is not there?

how can i fix this plz?


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

it does not work here

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21864-making-my-bullpup-slingshot-crossbow-video/


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Fyi you only have about ten minutes to edit IIRC after that it's set in stone


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Harpersgrace is correct. There is an editing time limit, which is currently 60 minutes.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

NightKnight said:


> Harpersgrace is correct. There is an editing time limit, which is currently 60 minutes.


ok thanks for telling me that. the only thing that i dont understand now is why do that make that happen?


----------

